# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  πολύ άρρωστο gouldian

## XeniaG

Καλημέρα!
έχω ένα gouldian 4 χρόνων και έχει αρκετό διάστημα, περίπου 3 εβδομάδες, που έμοιαζε λίγο άκεφο. Έτρωγε όμως κανονικά έπινε νερό και ήταν ξύπνιο. Πριν 4 μέρες όμως το είδα να κοιμάται την ημέρα και το χώρισα απο την κλούβα όπου έχω άλλα 30 gouldian. Παρατήρησα διάρροια και πολλές φορές το είδα να σφίγγεται υπερβολικά και να κάνει κουτσουλιές ογκώδεις και πολύ μαύρες και στη συνέχεια πάλι διάρροια. Του έδωσα aviomycine της tafarm και σταμάτησε η διάρροια. όμως είναι πολύ άκεφος, πολύ αδυνατισμένος και συνεχίζει να κοιμάται τη μέρα. Παρατήρησα χθες και σήμερα πως κάνει μια κίνηση στο κεφάλι του σαν να τον ενοχλεί κάτι στο λαιμό του, και οι κουτσουλιές έχουν μέσα άπεπτους σπόρους. Τι μπορεί να είναι? θα ανεβάσω αργότερα και φωτογραφίες μόλις έχω βοήθεια για να τις τραβήξω.

----------


## jk21

Ξενια θελω φωτο της κοιλιας χαμηλα μεχρι κατω ,με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα .Επισης της καρινας και αν ειναι δυνατον ,καποιος να το κρατα με το ραμφος ανοιχτο και ο αλλος να βγαλει φωτο εσωτερικα .Δες εσωτερικα στο στομα ,για λευκα ή κιτρινα σημαδια ή για βλεννα και πες μας 

Συνεχισε το aviomycine αλλα με παραπανω δοσολογια απο την προτεινομενη (12 σταγονες ) και βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του

Θα δουμε μετα τις φωτο ,αν θα δωσεις κατι αλλο

----------


## XeniaG

το στόμα του είναι καθαρό. Ούτε σημάδια έχει ούτε βλέννα. κουνάει πολύ συχνά όμως το κεφάλι του σαν να τον ενοχλεί κάτι στο λαιμό και ανοίγει το στόμα του σαν να θέλει να βγάλει κάτι απο μέσα. φωτογραφία απο το στόμα δεν μπορέσαμε με τίποτα να τραβήξουμε.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xrisam

Δίνεις τροφή με χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια?

Οι αχώνευτοι σπόροι είναι κεχρί αν βλέπω καλά.

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει σιγουρο θεμα με τα εντερα του και πρεπει να δωσεις στην αντιβιωση οπως σου ειπα και αν δεν πινει κανονικα νερο λογω οτι δειχνει αρρωστο και εντελως στατικο ,τοτε πες μου να σου πω δοσολογια για το στομα 

Το θεμα ειναι αν δεν ειναι μικροβιο ή κοκκιδια (αυτα μαλλον θα καλυφτουν απο το φαρμακο με μια επιφυλαξη για τα κοκκιδια ... για αυτα σου εδωσα μεγαλυτερη δοσολογια ) και εχει σχεση με τριχομοναδα που ειναι πρωτοζωο και ειναι μια απο τις περιπτωσεις που μπορει τα πουλια να κανουν τις κινησεις που λες (σαν να προσπαθουν να φτυσουν)

αν θες παρε chevicol της chevita για τριχομοναδα ,απο καποιο πετ σοπ και κτηνιατρικα ,να δωσεις παραλληλα .Ειναι φθηνο .Ενα φακελλακι θα παρεις και θα σου πω πως να χωριζεις τη σκονη που εχει για να βαζεις μαζι με  το αβιομισιν

----------

